# Hi/chalazion cyst



## James (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Just joined this group after being diagnosed with Type 2 two weeks ago.
HAb-what's it was 8.8 and have just bought an Accu-Ckek Compact Plus (5.0 10.30 this morning) - I'm on metformin - 2 times a day now going 3 times a day. Ekk - so much info about!! All quite starting and plenty to think about.

This afternoon I have a minor op. to remove a chalazion, which is like a style on the eyelid. I had one removed last August and now I'm beginning to think it's diabetes related. Anyone had anything similar/heard about such a thing?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi James and welcome! I'd never heard of a chalazion before, but from reading about it I'd suspect that it may in some part be due to diabetes. Higher than normal blood sugars encourage proliferation of bacteria and can therefore cause infections that are slow to clear. Hope all goes well - sounds like you've made a good start with that reading of 5.0. Hopefully, over the next few months that HBA1c will start to fall too. It's not huge at the moment, but ideally should be below 7.0 in order to vastly reduce the possibilities of complications. Now you're getting treatment and advice, I'm sure you'll get there!


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi James and welcome to the club.  Like Northerner,  I've never heard of a chalazion either.  

I'm sure you will find all the support and help you need on this site, after all diabetes is the one thing we all have in common here.


----------



## EmmaLou (Feb 16, 2009)

A few months before i was diagnosed i had a lump on my eyelid too it completely baffled the doctors and know one knew what it was. But as soon as i started on insulin the lump went completely. I also had a couple of lumps in my arms and legs but within a month of insulin they had all gone. My consultant or DSN hadnt heard of anything like this before but im presuming it was down to diabetes and high blood sugar because everything went after using the insulin. Ur the only other person ive heard of it happen to. Thanks


----------

